
Universal flu vaccine remains ‘an alchemist’s dream’ - DrScump
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/11/universal-flu-vaccine-remains-alchemist-s-dream
======
mangoleaf
I've noticed that as I get older, I generally get sick less often and in less
severity. This is probably because I have been exposed to so many variants
through getting sick so often when I was young and also getting the flu shots
yearly for the past 25 years. Seems like I've just built up a bit of a strong
defense because my body's database of seen viruses is fairly long.

That all being said, I (and we) still need to be smart about reacting to an
infection. It seems that reacting quickly with the cold meds can help the body
react to the exponential growth of the infection. This seems to give the body
time to react and catch up with the defenses. Waiting until the symptoms are
the worst to take meds is the wrong process. [1]

[1] [http://vqrn.com/Colds-and-Flu.html](http://vqrn.com/Colds-and-Flu.html)

